# تكنولوجيا الرادار المخترق للأرض Gpr في خدمتكم في جميع مجالات التصوير الأرضي



## egyeng (26 أكتوبر 2006)

تعتمد تكنولوجيا الرادار الأرضي على استخدام موجات كهروماغناطيسية تخترق طبقات الأرض يمكن من خلالها عمل الآتي:
- فحص القطاعات الخرسانية لبيان مابها من شروخ دقيقة أو حديد تسليح ومدى تآكله أو مابه من كابلات كهربائية وتحديد اماكنها بدقة وذلك للأعمدة والكمرات والأسقف أو في الكباري وكذلك فحص اساسات المباني بدون حفر أو كشف للأساسات وتحديد ابعادها وتسليحها
- فحص التربة سواء في وبيان الطبقات الجيولوجية لها قبل أعمال البناء أو بيان مابها من اساسات قديمة أو ماشابه باستخدام أجهزة مساعدة يمكن ايضا تحديد اجهادات التربة وذلك بدون حفر الجسات التقليدية
-عمل مسح للمرافق الموجودة بالطرق الشوارع بدون حفر الأسفلت لبيان جميع انواع المواسير وأقطارها وأنواعها بما فيها المواسير البلاستيك وكبلات الكهرباء
-فحص قطاعات الاسفلت وذلك كنوع من الإختبار للطرق الحديثة لإستلامها من المقاول أو لفحص الطرق القديمة لبيان طبقات الأسفلت وسمك كل طبقة بدون حفر وبمساحات كبيرة على امتداد الطريق
-تحديد اعماق وأماكن المياه الجوفية وذلك حتى عمق 150 مترا
-فحص قاع البحيرات والأنهار والترع من سطح المياه وبيان شكل القاع ومابه من رسوبيات
-والعديد من التطبيقات الأخرى التي لاتحتاج لحفر

وشركتنا جاهزة للتعاون معكم(سواء مكتب استشاري أو بلديات) في اي تطبيقات حيث أن لدينا هذه الأجهزة واجهزة أخرى خاصة بأعمال ال seismic واي استفسار ارجو مراسلتي
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالملتقي
شكرا


----------



## هنيبال (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم,,,,,,,

انا منذو فترة طويلة ابحث فى شتى المصادر للحصول على معلومات بهذا الخصوص.
ارجو مساعدتى اين تدرس هذه التقنية فى المعاهد او الجامعات العربية او غيرها.
وبريدى الكترونى وهل تبعث اى معلومات عن الاجهزة المستخدمة.
samiragab2002 ياهو دوت كم 
والسلام


----------



## egyeng (27 أكتوبر 2006)

هنيبال قال:


> السلام عليكم,,,,,,,
> 
> انا منذو فترة طويلة ابحث فى شتى المصادر للحصول على معلومات بهذا الخصوص.
> ارجو مساعدتى اين تدرس هذه التقنية فى المعاهد او الجامعات العربية او غيرها.
> ...


----------



## موريانو (28 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا رائعجدا و جازاك الله الف خير


----------



## جار الحبيب (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو تزويدي ببعض المعلومات عن هذه التقنية وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالبحث عن المياه الجوفية 
كذلك نوعيات الاجهزة المستخدمة وكيفية استيرادها الى المملكة
maalabdalyياهودوت كوم
وشكرا


----------



## egyeng (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جار الحبيب قال:


> ارجو تزويدي ببعض المعلومات عن هذه التقنية وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالبحث عن المياه الجوفية
> كذلك نوعيات الاجهزة المستخدمة وكيفية استيرادها الى المملكة
> maalabdalyياهودوت كوم
> وشكرا



ألأخ الفاضل ارسلت إليك ماطلبت من معلومات وشكرا على المرور بالموضوع


----------



## اياد الكوز (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منك اخي الكريم وضع المعلومات عن هذه التقنية في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة للجميع
وحتى لاتتكرر الطلبات
وشكرا لك


----------



## egyeng (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*معلومات إضافية عن الرادار*

الأخوة الأفاضل المعلومات لإضافية بالملف المرفق ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## جار الحبيب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير على ما بذلت من جهود


----------



## huss21120 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي هذه باستخدام احد الطرق الجيوفيزيائية انا اعمل في بلدية العاصمة المقدسة ارجوا رسال لي كاتلوج على بريدي 855 مكة 21955 او بريدي الالكتروني Huss21120هوت ميل او اعطينى عنوانك في مصر من الممكن ارسلك احد الزملاء لاخذ المعلومات الكافية .
بالمناسبة الكتاب الموضوع في الموقع عن الطرق الجيوفيزيائية في صيانة الطرق هل من الممكن مساعدتي في الحصول عليه عن طريق البريد الالكتروني وشكراً


----------



## زكي البحطيطي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوا التوضيح اكثر عن الموضوع .اخي كاتب الموضوع


----------



## egyeng (9 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الفاضل أرجو تحميل الملف الموجد بالمرفقات بأعلى
إن لم يفي بالغرض أرجو مراسلتي مرة أخرى لعمل التوضيح اللازم

شكرا على مرورك بالموضوع


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم
ارسلت لك طلبا بخصوص اعلامنا هل لديكم امكانية لتزويدنا بمعلومات دقيقة حول طريق كلفنا باعادة اكسائه والمطلوب الان هو معرفة الحالة التي عليها الطريق من ناحية العرض فالعرض متفاوت على طول الطريق وتحديد المسافة لكل تغير بالعرض واريد كذلك معرفة العيوب الموجودة على الطريق من تشققات وغير ذلك من العيوب الواجب تشخيصها ومعرفة مسافاتها ومساحاتها وكذلك وجود حفر على الطريق نتيجة سقوط قذائف عليها فارجو اعلامي عن الطريق الممكن الاتصال بك للتحدث وامكانية التعاقد معك على ذلك ان وجدنا بان لديك الحلول لذلك مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (13 نوفمبر 2006)

عنواني البريدي هو على ****** ****** thairabd
ارجو ارسال اية معلومات او اذا رغبت في اضافتي للتدث باسهاب حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (13 نوفمبر 2006)

thairabd ياهودوتكوم


----------



## استشاري علوم ارض (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

لمن سال عن استخداماته في الكشف عن المياه الجوفية ؟

الطريقة الرادارية (gpr) ليست من الطرق الفعالة في استكشاف المياه الجوفية لان الطريقة مصممة للتراكيب التحت سطحية (اقل من 50 متر) وليست للتراكيب العميقة ويفضل استخدام الطرق الجيوفيزئائية الاخرى مثل الطريقة المقاومية (الكهربائية) للتنقيب عن المياه

لكن بالفعل هي من افضل الطرق كما تفضل الاخ في مراقبة الطرق وخصوصا الفجوات تحت السطحية والتكهف وعادة تستخدم الطريقة خلال المسوحات الاولية للطرق وكدلك في فحص الطرق قبل تسليمها ومراقبة التكسر او التهدبات في الطرق دون الحاجة الى اخد عينات معملية 

يوجد استخدامات اخرى عديدة للطريقة الرادارية ومنها
فحص التسربات تحت السطحية لشبكات المياه دون الحاجة للحفر
تستخدم على نطاق واسع في استكشاف الاثار المطمورة 
تستخدم في معرفة الاساسات للمباني والجسور ومدى تاكلها 
واستخدامات اخرى عديدة 


مع خالص تحياتي لكاتب الموضوع


----------



## egyeng (13 نوفمبر 2006)

استشاري علوم ارض قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> لمن سال عن استخداماته في الكشف عن المياه الجوفية ؟
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المرور والتعليق وتمنياتي بالتعاون إذا أحببت
بالفعل كما قد ذكرت فإن استخدام الرادار يفي مجال المياه الجوفية محدود في حوالي خمسون مترا لإعطاء نتائج جيدة ولكن مايحدث هو أننا بالفعل نستخدم الطريقة الكهربائية مع هذه الطريقة وذلك للوصول للكشف عن المياه الجوفية وحتى 300 مترا بشروط معينة 
وبالمناسبة هذا ما ذكرته للأخ الكريم السائل عن هذا الموضوع في بريده الخاص

كذلك بالنسبة للحصول على جسات للتربة التي تبين حالة التربة للتأسيس عليها للأعمال الإنشائية فنستخدم الطرق السيزمية معها من أجل الحصول على كل من طبقات الأرض وسمكها وإجهاد كل طبقة


----------



## egyeng (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ استشاري 
ارجو مراسلتي لمزيد من التعارف إن رغبت


----------



## بولا (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو من السادة ارقام هواتف الشركات التي تعمل في هذه الاجهزه


----------



## egyeng (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بولا قال:


> ارجو من السادة ارقام هواتف الشركات التي تعمل في هذه الاجهزه



شكرا على المرور بالموضوع
شركتنا متخصصة في العمل بهذه الأجهزة ومجموعة أخرى من الأجهزة في مجالات الدراسات السيزمية
يمكنك مراسلتي في حالة طلب مساعدة
egypteng2005على ياهو


----------



## esas (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجوا من الأخوة الكرام افادني بالمعلومات علي بريدي Emfma2040علي الهوت ميل وشكرا


----------



## معماريمن (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم ممكن افادتنا عن التكلفة التقريبية لأختبار مساحة 5000م2 بجهاز الرادار بحثا عن اي خدمات تحت الأرض وشكرا


----------



## egyeng (3 أغسطس 2009)

معماريمن قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم ممكن افادتنا عن التكلفة التقريبية لأختبار مساحة 5000م2 بجهاز الرادار بحثا عن اي خدمات تحت الأرض وشكرا



السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل ارجو مراسلتي لتوضيح الموقع المطلوب مسحه كي اعطيك تكلفة تقديرية بريدي كالتالي
egypteng2005 على ياهو


----------



## almohandes100 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكور*​


----------



## بولا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizo sazi (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
حضرتك انا من مصر وفعلا شغال على في مشروع نستخدم فيه هذا الجهاز للكشف عن الألغام المدفونه في باطن الأرض وكنا فعلا محتاجين اشخاص يعملون في هذا المجال من الأجهزه لتبادل المعلومات 
فلو حضرتك ينفع نتواصل مع بعض هكون شاكر لحضرتك


----------



## sur_es84 (8 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (15 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يدخل في تطبيقات الجيولوجيا الهندسية ضمن تخصص الجيو فيزياء علما انه يدرس في اختصاص هندسة المساحة تحت موضوع mining survey وهذا ما لاحظته في منهاج فرع الجيوماتك في جامعة يلدز التركية


----------

